# Forcing process cores to specfic directory



## Deleted member 2077 (May 13, 2012)

I forgot the variable to do this, but isn't there a way to focus processes to dump cores in specific directories?  A lot of my users have huge core firefox core files in their home directory.  I'd like the option to turn that off for most users or dump them to say /u/corefiles/$USERNAME for others (so we don't fill up /home)

I'm sure it's an environment variable but can't remember what it's called.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (May 13, 2012)

From login.conf(5):


```
RESOURCE LIMITS
     Name   Type    Notes     Description
     coredumpsize size        Maximum coredump size limit.
```

And from core(5):

```
In order to store all core images in per-user private areas under
     /var/coredumps, the following sysctl(8) command can be used:

     sysctl kern.corefile=/var/coredumps/%U/%N.core
```


----------

